# Gladiator Windows Xp Sp3 2008 v 2.0



## العجايبي (21 ديسمبر 2007)

سلام الرب معاكم

اقدم لكم احدث ويندوذ لكم لعام 20008
Gladiator Windows Xp Sp3 2008 v 2.0

تم تصميمه بحيث لم يتم حذف 
اى مكونات من الويندوز الأساسية و خاصة الدرايفرات 
مع الاحتفاظ باللغة العربية و الانجليزية 
ولكن هذا لايؤثر على اى كيبورد 
وفى حاله الرغبه فى اضافه لغه غير العربيه 
يمكن استخدام اى قرص اكس بى اخر 
عند طلب النظام ذلك حيث اننى اخذت فى الاعتبار 
حاجه البعض فى اضافه لغات اخرى 
وهنا عليك ان تضع قرص اكس بى اخر لنسخ 
ملفات اللغات الاخرى منه .

ملحوظــــة :
مرفق مع الأسطوانة طريقة تعديل اللغة 
و كذلك طريقى التنصيب

و الأن الباتش المفاجأة
.......................

الأن باتش يستعيد لك كل جماليات النسخة
بعد اجراء أي تحديثات من ميكروزفت
.......................
هل تغيرت شاشة البوت لديك ؟؟
تغيرت الأيقونات و كل جماليات النسخة ؟؟
لا تقلــق ؟؟
بعد تحميل
و تنصيب أخر تحديثات ميكروزفت في اي وقت
و لا يهمــــــــــك ؟؟؟
حمل هذا الباتش
بعد تحميله و فك الضغط عنه
ثم اتبع التعليمات كما بالصورة​



]

بعض الصور أثناء و بعد التنصيب

Dos Boot Menu







Setup ***een





Installation ***een






Boot ***een





Logon ***een






System properties





الاضافــــــــــــــــــــــات


تم ايضا اضافه بعض اللمسات الفنيه 
مثل الاصوات والخلفيات و الثيمات منهــــا

















كمــا تم دمج مجموعه هامه من البرامج 
يتم تثبيتها ذاتيا فور تثبيت النظام


Internet Explorer 7

Windows Media Player 11
برنامج الميديا بلاير الغني عن التعريف في اخر اصداراته


K-Lite Codec Pack 3.5.7
و هي حزمة أكواد تمكنك من تشغيل جميع امتدادات الميديا

Internet Download Manager 5.11 Buold 8
أقوي برنامج تحميل من الانترنت في اخر اصداراته كامل

Windows Live Messenger 2008

Yahoo! Messenger
 2008​
AIMP
برنامج يغنيك عن الوينامب كما يتميز بقدرتة علي النسخ
و تحويل الامتدادت و التسجيل من أي مصدر







WinRAR
WinRar برنامج الضغط الشهيـر

7-Zip
برنامج ارشيف الملفّات بأعلى نسبة الانضغاط
قوة هذا البرنامج على الضغط الملفات 
التي تتفوق على قوة ملفات الـــ rar
Adobe Reader 8
PDF برنامج لا غني عنه للتعامل مع ملفات

SHOCKWAVE
لتشغيل و عرض ملفات الفلاش علي صفحات الانترنت

Unlocker
لحذف الملفات التي لا تقبل الحذف

Windows Doctor 1.7
برنامج محترف على أعلى حماية فهو يحاقظ على سلامة جهازك
يحمى نظامك ويمسح نقاط الضعف ويحمى نظامك 
من تهديدات الآدوير والسباى وبر وحصان طراوده والفيروسات
وكذلك تنظيف ملفات الريجستيرى ويحمي سريتك وبجعل الحاسب أكثر إستقرارا
وأفضل أداء وهو ينظف آثار الإتصال بالإنترنت وهو يدعم الإكسبلورر والفايرفوكس والأوبرا






برنامج مخصص لحذف فيرس البلاستر الذي يسبب مشكلة الريستارت






Nero 8
برنامج نسخ الاسطوانات الغني عن التعريف
WinAVI Video Converter
برنامج تحويل امتدادات أكثر من رائع
فهو يحول للامتدادات
DVD/VCD/SVCD/MPEG/AVI/EAM/WMV

Recover My Files
برنامج استعادة الملفات المحذوفة حتي بعد الفورمات

EVEREST Ultimate Edition
برنامج رائع لمعرفه درجه حراره الهارد والمعالج 
قياس تيار الجهاز و اختبار الامن
اختبار اداء الجهاز و اختبار التعريفات
عمل ابديت للتعريفات والبايوس 
و معرفه البرامج المنصبه على الجهاز 
و اعطائك تقرير وافي و تفصيلي عن جهازك
ShutDown Timer
برنامج يقوم باغلاق الجهاز تلقائياً بعد فنرة تحددها أنت
و هو ما يغنيك عن انتظار تحميل الملفات من الانترنت



Windowpaper XP 
لتغيير خلفية المجلدات بأي صورة من اختيارك

ATI_TOOLS
ملف لمنع الجهاز من عمل ريستارت 
على كروت ATi 925,9200
على sp2
وجميع النسخ المعدله على sp2
وما فوق لأن كروت ATi 925,9200
تعمل تعارض مع هذه النسخ

وهكذا نري أن جميعها برامج أساسية لا غني عنها لكل مستخدم
و يمكنك حذف أي برنامج بالطريقة المعتادة
Control Panel >>> Add Or Remove Programs


و أخيــــــــراً

للتحميل 
http://ta5zen.com/download.php?file=462GLADIATOR_2008.txt

او من هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وصلات جديدة

Archive
http://vinaces.net/2912
http://vinaces.net/2913
http://vinaces.net/2914

للمرة الثانية على Archive
http://vinaces.net/2915
http://vinaces.net/2916
http://vinaces.net/2917

mihd
http://vinaces.net/2918
http://vinaces.net/2919
http://vinaces.net/2920
http://vinaces.net/2921
http://vinaces.net/2922
http://vinaces.net/2923
http://vinaces.net/2924
http://vinaces.net/2925
http://vinaces.net/2926
http://vinaces.net/2927
http://vinaces.net/2928
http://vinaces.net/2929

وكده  الوينذوذ بين ايدكم

سلام الرب معااااااااااااااااااااااااكم​


----------



## borma (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Gladiator Windows Xp Sp3 2008 v 2.0*

*شكله رائع الويندوز ده بس ده أكيد من النسخ اللى حد عاملها علشان شركة مايكروسوفت منزلتش sp3 أخر حاجه هى sp2 يعنى دى زى مثلا نسخة أحمد الهندى *


----------



## العجايبي (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Gladiator Windows Xp Sp3 2008 v 2.0*

هذة نسخة مش تابع شركة ميكروسوفت

وشكرااااااااااااااااااااا على ردك


----------



## محمد الناصر (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: Gladiator Windows Xp Sp3 2008 v 2.0*

شكرا على مجهودك و إن أمكن هل هناك نسخة معربة أو فرنسية ؟


----------



## s_h (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: Gladiator Windows Xp Sp3 2008 v 2.0*

انا مشعارف احمل الويندوز خالص لو ممكن تشرحلية عملية التحميل و شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## eman88 (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: Gladiator Windows Xp Sp3 2008 v 2.0*

شكرا كثير بدي انزلوا عنجد شكرااااااااا يا قمر الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## العجايبي (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: Gladiator Windows Xp Sp3 2008 v 2.0*



محمد الناصر قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك و إن أمكن هل هناك نسخة معربة أو فرنسية ؟



شكراا على الرد واحااااااول اجيبهولك


----------



## احمد الكاس (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: Gladiator Windows Xp Sp3 2008 v 2.0*

مشكوووووووووووررررررر علي المجهود الكبير اسطوانه رائعه


----------

